# Dialysis CPT



## debbiesom (Apr 24, 2019)

There is no separate section for Nephrology so I am hoping under Urology someone can help me

Hemodialysis Inpatient Hospital

HD for ESRD  90935

CRRT    CPT Code?

CVVHD   CPT Code?

are they all 90935

my manager thinks CVVHD is 90945

This is new to me.  I have been doing Urology for 25 years and now they added Nephrology docs.  I do Inpatient coding for these docs.

Thanks 
Debbie


----------



## meghanhannus (May 6, 2019)

Hello debbiesom,

I would think CPT 90935 for initial hemodialysis and CPT 90945 for initial dialysis other than hemodialysis. Since CVVHD is for hemodialysis CPT 90935, if it was for hemofiltration (CVVH) than CPT 90945. I agree with CPT 90945 for CRRT the Continuous renal replacement therapy, it also mentions within the CPT code description. If the CRRT was with IHD than CPT 90935.

90945: Dialysis procedure other than hemodialysis (e.g., peritoneal dialysis, hemofiltration,
or other continuous renal replacement therapies), with single evaluation by a
physician or other qualified health care professional


Hope this helps~


----------

